# How big can I go with a 661?



## Novaknives (Jan 8, 2018)

I am running a Stihl 661 on a 36" Alaskan Mill right now, I want to get a bigger bar but I`m not sure how big I can run with 91cc`s. Whats the biggest you guys use on a comparable saw?


----------



## Hoodiegadoo (Jan 8, 2018)

It completely depends on what kind of wood you are milling and how patient you are.


----------



## Rosss (Jan 9, 2018)

I have seen a 48" bar on a jonsered 2094 or 2095 in some pictures. The guy was happy with it and was milling hardwoods.


----------



## Little Al (Jan 9, 2018)

A guy I know of runs a 48" on a mill but if memory serves he has had to rig up a DIY extra oil supply on the tip end IIRc it was a chain oiler for a race M/Bike


----------



## Pagie (Jan 9, 2018)

42 inch on a 660, works ok.


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 9, 2018)

Oiling is the biggest concern. Also the type of wood as mentioned. You could run skip chain if needed.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## scheffa (Jan 9, 2018)

I run a 42” bar full time on one my ms660’s. Sprocket nose bar with no aux Oiler and have not noticed and significant wear from lack of oil,

Saw has plentiful power to pull that much chain in the toughest of Aussie hardwoods wether cross xutting or milling


----------



## Bmac (Jan 9, 2018)

I also run a 42" (Cannon) on my 660 with skip chain and aux oiler with no problems. I run the 42" bar to get the max out of my 36" Alaskan mill.
I see in your post you run a 36" mill, are you running a 36" bar also? If so I'd recommend you get the 42" bar to max out your 36" mill's cutting width. Also I'd recommend the aux oiler for this size.
The 42" bar is about as big as I would go on a 660. You start to run into a problem with larger bars fitting your 660, and I'm not sure if I want bigger. It wasn't a problem finding a 42" Cannon to fit my 660.
I think a skip chain helps, but then you run into the issue of needing to sharpen it more often.


----------



## BobL (Jan 9, 2018)

I know of a CSM operator who mainly uses a 42" bar but he does occasionally uses a 60" bar with skip chain and an Aux oiler in Aussie hardwood.
You need to remember that even on a large log there are not many cuts that require the full bar width capability.
If you just take it easy in those cuts you will be OK.

You need to remember that Aussie 660's have higher oil output so your US 660's will definitely need an aux oiler.


----------



## scheffa (Jan 10, 2018)

When I purchased my 42” bar, I couldn’t find a manufacturer who made anything longer for the 660 mount. GB told me they don’t make anything bigger as the weight and leverage can put too much stress on the bar mount and crack the cases. Obviously this would not be an issue in a mill but thought I would mention it.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Jan 10, 2018)

I run a 42" on the 660. She's a little slow in the big wood, but patience is key with it


----------



## Novaknives (Jan 15, 2018)

Bmac said:


> I also run a 42" (Cannon) on my 660 with skip chain and aux oiler with no problems. I run the 42" bar to get the max out of my 36" Alaskan mill.
> I see in your post you run a 36" mill, are you running a 36" bar also? If so I'd recommend you get the 42" bar to max out your 36" mill's cutting width. Also I'd recommend the aux oiler for this size.
> The 42" bar is about as big as I would go on a 660. You start to run into a problem with larger bars fitting your 660, and I'm not sure if I want bigger. It wasn't a problem finding a 42" Cannon to fit my 660.
> I think a skip chain helps, but then you run into the issue of needing to sharpen it more often.


Yes I am running a 36" bar right now but now that my warranty is up I am moving to a 42 inch bar for the 36 inch mill and possibly bigger. Where in Delaware are you?


----------



## Bmac (Jan 15, 2018)

Novaknives said:


> Yes I am running a 36" bar right now but now that my warranty is up I am moving to a 42 inch bar for the 36 inch mill and possibly bigger. Where in Delaware are you?


I'm located in Middletown DE, is that near you?


----------



## Novaknives (Jan 15, 2018)

I`m in Bishopville, MD. Its just a little NW of Ocean City, MD.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 15, 2018)

Novaknives said:


> I am running a Stihl 661 on a 36" Alaskan Mill right now, I want to get a bigger bar but I`m not sure how big I can run with 91cc`s. Whats the biggest you guys use on a comparable saw?



The 60" bar in my avatar with skip square chisel chain was functional with patience on a 72 cc saw. The ported cylinder 661 runs the same setup well. I have gotten a 72" bar ( just in case) and a semi skip chisel loop and a skip loop of chisel to run the next opportunity as a learning process. I have found that square skip cuts and clears chips better in ash or oak than comp rip chain. Your milage may vary
42" Oregon, 50" cannon, 60" cannon & 72" forester are the longer bars in the rack. I've got down to 20" for the small straight trees I drop. ms-460 spins chain around the 42" well enough with just a muffler mod & tune.
Stay safe while you enjoy


----------



## Rip wood (Jan 15, 2018)

I run our 661 with a 36” bar and rip chain but youll slow down a bit in a 28” wide oak which maxes out the mill. I wanna know how you are rigging up the aux oiler??? We have been just giving it a little pour on the bar end but man it makes a mess and its hard to pour it just right.


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 16, 2018)

Rip wood said:


> I run our 661 with a 36” bar and rip chain but youll slow down a bit in a 28” wide oak which maxes out the mill. I wanna know how you are rigging up the aux oiler??? We have been just giving it a little pour on the bar end but man it makes a mess and its hard to pour it just right.


I know Granberg makes a bolt-on oiler. Others have made their own with simple parts.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BobL (Jan 16, 2018)

Rip wood said:


> I wanna know how you are rigging up the aux oiler??? We have been just giving it a little pour on the bar end but man it makes a mess and its hard to pour it just right.


Look in the Milling 101 Sticky - lots of ideas there.


----------



## Hoodiegadoo (Feb 4, 2018)

Here’s a couple angles of one I made with stuff laying around the shop...


----------

